
How do you top the Board of Awesomeness? A brain-powered Board of Imagination - robwoodbridge
http://untether.tv/2012/how-do-you-top-the-board-of-awesomeness-how-about-a-brain-powered-board-of-imagination-with-chaotic-moon-labs-evil-genius-whurley//
======
tr0ndizzle
What's more impressive: using Windows 8 or your brain for this?

